# Chapman MFA Filmmaking



## WriterGirl33

Hi everyone! 

I was just wondering if anyone has ever not been admitted to their first choice program but has received admission for their second choice program?


----------



## kreativesoul

There's already a chapman thread. You'll probably get more replies in there.


----------



## WriterGirl33

kreativesoul said:


> There's already a chapman thread. You'll probably get more replies in there.


Where is it?


----------



## kreativesoul

Chapman MFA Writing Prompt HELP


----------



## Chris W

kreativesoul said:


> There's already a chapman thread. You'll probably get more replies in there.


This is the 2019 Chapman application thread btw:

Chapman 2019 MFA Television Writing and Producing

If you're applying to a different track of Chapman then we can start one for that or rename this one to reflect which part of Chapman you're applying to.


----------



## brothap

I applied for cinematography, should I use the MFA Television Writing and Producing or will this thread stay active?


----------



## Chris W

You can make a dedicated cinematography thread if you want.


----------



## brothap

Ok  I will wait a couple of weeks, from what I've read they don't do interviews for cinematography


----------



## Chris W

brothap said:


> Ok  I will wait a couple of weeks, from what I've read they don't do interviews for cinematography


You could also create a general cinematography thread to find out who else is applying.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

brothap said:


> Ok  I will wait a couple of weeks, from what I've read they don't do interviews for cinematography


Correct, they do not for cinematography program usually. but there are very rare exceptions.


----------



## Tugger

Everyday goes by slow knowing the notifications come out over these next two weeks.


----------



## GHY

hey guys，I just got an interview appointment，btw I am applying for editing emphasis， hope the information helps


----------



## Tugger

Does anyone know of how many people they typically have apply and accept for their Cinematography emphasis?


----------



## IndecisiveElle

The accept 18 students in each discipline - so 18 directors, 18 cine, 18 editing, 18 producers, 18 screenwriting - Sound Design and Production Design is more like 7 or 8 students.


----------



## Tugger

Someone posted they were accepted to the producing emphasis. Hopefully we'll know soon!


----------



## GHY

Just finished my interview，I am a little bit confused，cause although it said that it's a interview and it's mandatory from the e-mail I got，but I actually talked to one of their student, a very nice girl by the way. 
Anyway， she told me that this “interview” is to answer my questions. But they don't have any question for me，just let me ask her whatever I want to know.
Is that a good thing or bad？ have any of you got a interview like this ？


----------



## IndecisiveElle

GHY said:


> Just finished my interview，I am a little bit confused，cause although it said that it's a interview and it's mandatory from the e-mail I got，but I actually talked to one of their student, a very nice girl by the way.
> Anyway， she told me that this “interview” is to answer my questions. But they don't have any question for me，just let me ask her whatever I want to know.
> Is that a good thing or bad？ have any of you got a interview like this ？


That's part of the culture at Chapman. They want to be a good fit for students as much as they want students who are a good fit for them. I found my interview to be very reciprocal that way and I loved it. They were selling Chapman to me as much as I was trying to make a good impression.  I'm taking a class currently from the professor I interviewed with and we have a great relationship - faculty here treats you like adults. They expect a lot of you, but the school does everything they can to support you.


----------



## GHY

IndecisiveElle said:


> That's part of the culture at Chapman. They want to be a good fit for students as much as they want students who are a good fit for them. I found my interview to be very reciprocal that way and I loved it. They were selling Chapman to me as much as I was trying to make a good impression.  I'm taking a class currently from the professor I interviewed with and we have a great relationship - faculty here treats you like adults. They expect a lot of you, but the school does everything they can to support you.


So I guess it‘s a good thing after all，thank you so much！


----------



## irickardow101

Does anyone know when they are supposed to be releasing decisions for the television writing and producing program?


----------



## Tugger

irickardow101 said:


> Does anyone know when they are supposed to be releasing decisions for the television writing and producing program?



Hoping tomorrow. Couple other emphasis notifications went out last Friday. Though that is a wild guess. Fingers crossed.


----------



## houwriteston

How about for screenwriting?


----------



## Tugger

Good luck everybody. Hope we find out this week!


----------



## Tugger

updates are out. Just got mine.


----------



## kid_a2

Tugger said:


> updates are out. Just got mine.



Which program/emphasis are you? Have not received any notification yet


----------



## Cd23

Any screenwriting MFA people hear anything?


----------



## Tugger

kid_a2 said:


> Which program/emphasis are you? Have not received any notification yet



Cinematography.. I didn’t get an email yet. They just updated the application page for me.


----------



## Cd23

Cd23 said:


> Any screenwriting MFA people hear anything?



Omg I checked mine randomly according to this thread and I got in for screenwriting!! Wtf!!


----------



## Tugger

Cd23 said:


> Omg I checked mine randomly according to this thread and I got in for screenwriting!! Wtf!!



Nice job!! I’m currently freaking out a bit! Had to go outside to catch my breath.


----------



## Cd23

Tugger said:


> Nice job!! I’m currently freaking out a bit! Had to go outside to catch my breath.


Thank u!! Have you looked at your update?


----------



## Tugger

Cd23 said:


> Thank u!! Have you looked at your update?



I did! I got in for cinematography. I was going to mention that in my first comment but was so shocked I wanted to let everyone know to check first!


----------



## estherk

i got in for cinematography too


----------



## Tugger

estherk said:


> i got in for cinematography too



Is Chapman your top choice? Or looking to go anywhere else?


----------



## Cody Young

Cd23 said:


> Omg I checked mine randomly according to this thread and I got in for screenwriting!! Wtf!!


Congrats!


----------



## brothap

estherk said:


> i got in for cinematography too


How did you find out? Did you receive an email or was it somewhere in the app portal?


----------



## Tugger

brothap said:


> How did you find out? Did you receive an email or was it somewhere in the app portal?



On the portal it said Status Update and link to "Click here to view the update" -- it's not there for everyone. Could be doing half today and half tomorrow perhaps?


----------



## brothap

Tugger said:


> On the portal it said Status Update and link to "Click here to view the update" -- it's not there for everyone. Could be doing half today and half tomorrow perhaps?



Is it near Recent Activities? Can I PM you? I'm freaking out here lol


----------



## Tugger

brothap said:


> Is it near Recent Activities? Can I PM you? I'm freaking out here lol



Sure can! But it was at the top of the page. Above the checklist. I was on there this morning and saw a paragraph about "$1000 deposit required" and was like well that's odd, I don't think that was there before. So I just kept hitting refresh and then the update showed up.


----------



## Tugger

They also haven't sent out an official email yet either. So I wouldn't panic too much!


----------



## yisiling

congrats everyone! Hope to see all of you in Orange this august!


----------



## BuddernScotch

Got in as well!! I probably can't accept their offer so for any screenwriting MFA applicants that were waitlisted, )))


----------



## yisiling

Tugger said:


> They also haven't sent out an official email yet either. So I wouldn't panic too much!


yeah it's gonna be a couple days for you to get the dodge email. I got accepted on Friday and paid the deposit immediately.  I got my logins stuff the next Tuesday and the dodge email on Wednesday.


----------



## Cd23

BuddernScotch said:


> Got in as well!! I probably can't accept their offer so for any screenwriting MFA applicants that were waitlisted, )))



Can I ask why you won't accept the offer? Like waiting to hear for others? (UCLA? ?) Or like the super short amount of time they give you to commit


----------



## estherk

Tugger said:


> Is Chapman your top choice? Or looking to go anywhere else?



it was my top choice but due to bad timing i prob won't go. i got off usc's waitlist for the spring so i am here now. i have to think about whether it is worth switching. what about you? 

what about you??





Tugger said:


> Is Chapman your top choice? Or looking to go anywhere else?


----------



## Tugger

Yeah I only applied to two schools. One I got in for directing, but it's a little small. And then I didn't want to apply anywhere where I had to take the GRE. So from what I've found, I really liked Chapman for cinematography. So top choice for me!


----------



## kid_a2

estherk said:


> it was my top choice but due to bad timing i prob won't go. i got off usc's waitlist for the spring so i am here now. i have to think about whether it is worth switching.


 How are their facilities compared to Chapman?


----------



## estherk

kid_a2 said:


> How are their facilities compared to Chapman?



usc has great facilities. i have no complaints. chapman's are probably newer (?) but i'm not sure.
with regards to cinematography, usc has a lot of great gear (red cameras and the like), however students don't get access to them until later. in fact, in the first year, we don't learn much about cinematography at all. we have canon xc15s the first semester (which is not that great), and then we upgrade to the sony fs5 next semester. most students aren't that interested in cinematography so i think the curriculum reflects that. i still really like the program because i enjoy writing and directing my own stuff, however, for someone who is most interested in cinematography, it is also a bit disappointing and i can see how a school like chapman would offer more hands-on experience for an aspiring dp.


----------



## BuddernScotch

Cd23 said:


> Can I ask why you won't accept the offer? Like waiting to hear for others? (UCLA? ?) Or like the super short amount of time they give you to commit


Yeah sure! So no I wouldn't reject an offer to wait for another school. It's because LMU offered me a scholarship and they don't require international students to pay an extra 20k or so  

So Chapman didn't offer anything and I don't think if I got in UCLA or AFI they would either. I used all my time on my USC app. HAHAHAHAHAAAA.


----------



## WriterGirl33

estherk said:


> usc has great facilities. i have no complaints. chapman's are probably newer (?) but i'm not sure.
> with regards to cinematography, usc has a lot of great gear (red cameras and the like), however students don't get access to them until later. in fact, in the first year, we don't learn much about cinematography at all. we have canon xc15s the first semester (which is not that great), and then we upgrade to the sony fs5 next semester. most students aren't that interested in cinematography so i think the curriculum reflects that. i still really like the program because i enjoy writing and directing my own stuff, however, for someone who is most interested in cinematography, it is also a bit disappointing and i can see how a school like chapman would offer more hands-on experience for an aspiring dp.



How is your first semester schedule at USC? Is it every day? Is the work load overwhelming?


----------



## Yuk

BuddernScotch said:


> Yeah sure! So no I wouldn't reject an offer to wait for another school. It's because LMU offered me a scholarship and they don't require international students to pay an extra 20k or so
> 
> So Chapman didn't offer anything and I don't think if I got in UCLA or AFI they would either. I used all my time on my USC app. HAHAHAHAHAAAA.


Hey  random lurker passing by. I was accepted to Chapman's producing program, and they didn't mention anything about scholarship in their letter, but that doesn't mean you don't get a scholarship! They sent me a separate email a few days later stating that financial aid information will be available within two days after I accept their offer. (Weird that they only tell me after I pay the deposit) and that the amount is generally 5k-15k. I know this doesn't help much with your deicision ? but if the biggest reason for choosing LMU over Chapman is the financial aid, it might be worth considering this.


----------



## WriterGirl33

Yuk said:


> Hey  random lurker passing by. I was accepted to Chapman's producing program, and they didn't mention anything about scholarship in their letter, but that doesn't mean you don't get a scholarship! They sent me a separate email a few days later stating that financial aid information will be available within two days after I accept their offer. (Weird that they only tell me after I pay the deposit) and that the amount is generally 5k-15k. I know this doesn't help much with your deicision ? but if the biggest reason for choosing LMU over Chapman is the financial aid, it might be worth considering this.



On contrary, I got my financial aid information before I had accepted admissions. It did come a few days after the admissions offer though.


----------



## estherk

WriterGirl33 said:


> How is your first semester schedule at USC? Is it every day? Is the work load overwhelming?



The first semester schedule is 4-5 days a week. It depends on the week, really, at least for me. We have 3 classes - 507 (production #1), cinematic ethics, and screenwriting. In the beginning, we have more 5 day weeks because we have Avid labs, but after a while we don't have them anymore. We also have a diversity lab that is a part of the ethics class that meets once a month on a Friday. But other than that, for the most part we have 4 days of classes a week. Classes are overall kind of long, which takes a bit of getting used to - a lot of them are 3-4 hours at a time.

The workload isn't that bad the first semester, it's overall pretty chill. Most of the work comes from making your 2 films in the 507 class, but it takes about 1.5 - 2 months for that to actually begin. You also make your second film not long after you finish editing your first, so there's about a month when things are pretty busy (which is right now for us). I think the program is designed so that you're getting used to things the first semester. I hear it gets much more intense next semester, though.


----------



## WriterGirl33

estherk said:


> The first semester schedule is 4-5 days a week. It depends on the week, really, at least for me. We have 3 classes - 507 (production #1), cinematic ethics, and screenwriting. In the beginning, we have more 5 day weeks because we have Avid labs, but after a while we don't have them anymore. We also have a diversity lab that is a part of the ethics class that meets once a month on a Friday. But other than that, for the most part we have 4 days of classes a week. Classes are overall kind of long, which takes a bit of getting used to - a lot of them are 3-4 hours at a time.
> 
> The workload isn't that bad the first semester, it's overall pretty chill. Most of the work comes from making your 2 films in the 507 class, but it takes about 1.5 - 2 months for that to actually begin. You also make your second film not long after you finish editing your first, so there's about a month when things are pretty busy (which is right now for us). I think the program is designed so that you're getting used to things the first semester. I hear it gets much more intense next semester, though.



Would you mind if I PM’d you this weekend to talk about your experience so far?


----------



## estherk

WriterGirl33 said:


> Would you mind if I PM’d you this weekend to talk about your experience so far?


Not at all. I hope I can help!


----------



## BuddernScotch

Yike





Yuk said:


> Hey  random lurker passing by. I was accepted to Chapman's producing program, and they didn't mention anything about scholarship in their letter, but that doesn't mean you don't get a scholarship! They sent me a separate email a few days later stating that financial aid information will be available within two days after I accept their offer. (Weird that they only tell me after I pay the deposit) and that the amount is generally 5k-15k. I know this doesn't help much with your deicision ? but if the biggest reason for choosing LMU over Chapman is the financial aid, it might be worth considering this.


Yikes what do I do. 15k would be insane. Are you sure it's offered to international students though?


----------



## alanray

Well I got into Chapman yesterday for Screenwriting, and considering I got turned down by AFI today, there is a pretty good chance I will be going to Chapman in the fall now! I just have to hear back from LMU now to make a final decision.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz

BuddernScotch said:


> Yike
> Yikes what do I do. 15k would be insane. Are you sure it's offered to international students though?


I highly encourage you too reach out to the program director, you may never know. sometimes universities have more budget for scholarships than they are willing to tell us. a $1 scholarship is better than nothing. right?


----------



## Tugger

Are we able to start a group of people accepted into Chapman? I’m curious if anyone has toured. I went to Columbia college of Chicago today and was not impressed.


----------



## WriterGirl33

Tugger said:


> Are we able to start a group of people accepted into Chapman? I’m curious if anyone has toured. I went to Columbia college of Chicago today and was not impressed.



I toured Chapman a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Tugger

WriterGirl33 said:


> I toured Chapman a couple weeks ago!



What did you think? Did you tour alone?


----------



## Chris W

Tugger said:


> Are we able to start a group of people accepted into Chapman? I’m curious if anyone has toured. I went to Columbia college of Chicago today and was not impressed.


You can start a group but there is also a Chapman group already for last year's class.



			Student Groups


----------



## jcui

hi, just curious if anybody heard back from the Film and Television Producing program yet? I'm still waiting on mine.
Thanks.


----------



## Yuk

jcui said:


> hi, just curious if anybody heard back from the Film and Television Producing program yet? I'm still waiting on mine.
> Thanks.


Hi they sent out acceptance letters on March 1st. But I'm sure they will do another wave of acceptances soon since some people must've declined their offer within the 14 day period. I have also declined admittance.


----------



## WriterGirl33

Tugger said:


> What did you think? Did you tour alone?



It wasn’t suppose to be a solo tour but it ended up that way. I toured with a grad student, and she took my around and showed my the different buildings and classrooms and things. 

The facilities are amazing. Definitely state of the art. There were students actually in production on one of the sound stages so that was cool to see as well.


----------



## kid_a2

Anyone heard back about directing yet? It seems like every other emphasis (editing, writing, producing etc.) has heard back except directing?


----------



## kreativesoul

kid_a2 said:


> Anyone heard back about directing yet? It seems like every other emphasis (editing, writing, producing etc.) has heard back except directing?



I reached out to them last week.!’m a television writing and producing candidate and I was told they notify in batches and they will be notifying all the way through mid April. So just sit tight.


----------



## kid_a2

kreativesoul said:


> I reached out to them last week.!’m a television writing and producing candidate and I was told they notify in batches and they will be notifying all the way through mid April. So just sit tight.



Oof, that's going to be tough! Thanks for sharing the info though!


----------



## kreativesoul

kid_a2 said:


> Oof, that's going to be tough! Thanks for sharing the info though!


 Yea it’s definitely not ideal. I’ll probably have comitted elsewhere if it takes that long.


----------



## GHY

hey guys， received my admission notice yesterday，editing emphasis


----------



## yisiling

they are still notifying the producing major I believe. I have a friend who just got his acceptance letter today. One of my directing friend got his some time last week I believe? 

I toured the facility in February. It is amazing. They really try to prepare you for what will happen after graduation. The stage is modeled after Warner's Brother and the screenwriting classroom is modeled after the writer's room. They have two professor help you with internship and resume building. The program is still new, so they are still trying things to make it better. You are allowed to audit class as long as you are approved and there's room in the class no matter what class you want to audit.


----------



## Laika

Hey guys, congrats to all of you. I'm accepted in the directing emphasis, which is exciting but also makes me a little bit hesitated coz I'm still waiting for another school's admission... I was told through email that the my fellowship condition will be sent 2 days after the admission decision. Does the "admission decision" mean my reply to my offer? If so, I wonder if replying and paying the deposit pretty close to the deadline would influence my fellowship... Appreciate the answer from anyone. Congrats to all you guys again!


----------



## alanray

Laika said:


> Hey guys, congrats to all of you. I'm accepted in the directing emphasis, which is exciting but also makes me a little bit hesitated coz I'm still waiting for another school's admission... I was told through email that the my fellowship condition will be sent 2 days after the admission decision. Does the "admission decision" mean my reply to my offer? If so, I wonder if replying and paying the deposit pretty close to the deadline would influence my fellowship... Appreciate the answer from anyone. Congrats to all you guys again!


They won't email you your fellowship condition until after you accept their offer. I don't think waiting until the deadline affects your fellowship... but I don't know for sure.


----------



## WriterGirl33

alanray said:


> They won't email you your fellowship condition until after you accept their offer. I don't think waiting until the deadline affects your fellowship... but I don't know for sure.



Not totally true. I received my fellowship information 2 days after the offer letter and I hadn't accepted the offer yet.


----------



## alanray

WriterGirl33 said:


> Not totally true. I received my fellowship information 2 days after the offer letter and I hadn't accepted the offer yet.


Oh I didn't know  ? I haven't gotten an email from them


----------



## WriterGirl33

alanray said:


> Oh I didn't know  ? I haven't gotten an email from them



It might vary depending on the program!


----------



## brothap

Do you guys know if they ever interviewed someone for cinematography? Cuz I thought they didn't, I even read on their Tumblr page that they don't do it. But for some reason on Monday, I got an email from them inviting me for an interview today (Wednesday).


----------



## Laika

[QUOTE =“alanray，帖子：167913，成员：21584”]
在您接受他们的报价之前，不会他们通过电子邮件向您发送您的奖学金状我不认为等到截止日期会影响你的团契...但我不确定。
[/引用]
oh I wish so... but I just heard from my teacher that the "admission decision" is actually made by the school. So I guess I don't get any fellowship. : (


----------



## Laika

[QUOTE =“WriterGirl33，帖子：167914，成员：21151”]
不完全正确。我在录取通知书发出2天后收到了我的奖学金信息，但我还没有接受录取通知书。
[/引用]
恭喜！


----------



## yisiling

brothap said:


> Do you guys know if they ever interviewed someone for cinematography? Cuz I thought they didn't, I even read on their Tumblr page that they don't do it. But for some reason on Monday, I got an email from them inviting me for an interview today (Wednesday).


I think one of my friend just interviewed for cinematography. He said someone from administration interviewed him.


----------



## GHY

brothap said:


> Do you guys know if they ever interviewed someone for cinematography? Cuz I thought they didn't, I even read on their Tumblr page that they don't do it. But for some reason on Monday, I got an email from them inviting me for an interview today (Wednesday).


I didn't think they will interview for editing，yet I had a interview earlier this month


----------



## Chris W

yisiling said:


> I think one of my friend just interviewed for cinematography. He said someone from administration interviewed him.


Have them join the site and let us know!


----------



## estherk

alanray said:


> They won't email you your fellowship condition until after you accept their offer. I don't think waiting until the deadline affects your fellowship... but I don't know for sure.



i got an email saying that they send out fellowship announcements within 2 days of your admissions.


----------



## alanray

estherk said:


> i got an email saying that they send out fellowship announcements within 2 days of your admissions.


Yeah I got that email a while ago too, but I didn’t get anything after. That probably means I didn’t get anything ?


----------



## Tugger

They posted the amount of loans I should take out. Which was a total of $76,540 a YEAR. (Included living expenses etc)

That's quite the hefty bill after 3 years of school........


----------



## kid_a2

Tugger said:


> They posted the amount of loans I should take out. Which was a total of $76,540 a YEAR. (Included living expenses etc)
> 
> That's quite the hefty bill after 3 years of school........



That seems crazy high. 

Viewing some of their numbers, they estimate $2,400/mo for room and board. I looked at apartments out of curiosity around the Chapman area and know there are some decent looking places far cheaper than that. 

Maybe they go with a high estimate to be on the safe side?


----------



## Tugger

Here's the estimated. Looks like for living expenses they are estimating 10,000 per semester. But if your lease is 12 months (which I assume you'd live there year round) then that's 1,600 a month, which would be the cost of a one bedroom. So if you didn't have a job to pay for your rent over the summer months, then that number is pretty fair.

Not sure if I can pull out $225,000 in student loans. I don't knoooow


----------



## Cd23

I spoke with a professor at my current school about how they kind of force you into committing early but won't release financial aid awards until April. And he basically was like wtf that sounds like a scam. Obviously the school is legit, but it's pretty fucked that they virtually don't give out fellowships to incoming first year students and then will only tell you your financial aid options AFTER you give them a thousand dollars. So it's definitely made me reconsider things


----------



## Tugger

Cd23 said:


> I spoke with a professor at my current school about how they kind of force you into committing early but won't release financial aid awards until April. And he basically was like wtf that sounds like a scam. Obviously the school is legit, but it's pretty fucked that they virtually don't give out fellowships to incoming first year students and then will only tell you your financial aid options AFTER you give them a thousand dollars. So it's definitely made me reconsider things



I haven't paid the $1000 yet. I did accept their offer of acceptance, but haven't paid the deposit.


----------



## Tugger

The other thing with it being 225,000 is the fact that it's around a 7% interest rate. Which if it takes you 20 years then it's accumulating up to around 500,000. Even if you get it forgiven, if the laws don't change within 20 years (which I would hope they do!!!) then the amount forgiven gets put on as taxable income. But they are already in talks about changing that law so would hope in 20 years they'll have that more straightened out.


----------



## brothap

kid_a2 said:


> That seems crazy high.
> 
> Viewing some of their numbers, they estimate $2,400/mo for room and board. I looked at apartments out of curiosity around the Chapman area and know there are some decent looking places far cheaper than that.
> 
> Maybe they go with a high estimate to be on the safe side?


I spoke with a fellow Brazilian who is in his third year, he said he pays $1000/mo sharing with someone else. He said you can get it for cheaper if you live farther (he lives 10 min walk from campus). He said some people pay $800/mo, sharing with other two students.


----------



## kid_a2

Tugger said:


> The other thing with it being 225,000 is the fact that it's around a 7% interest rate. Which if it takes you 20 years then it's accumulating up to around 500,000. Even if you get it forgiven, if the laws don't change within 20 years (which I would hope they do!!!) then the amount forgiven gets put on as taxable income. But they are already in talks about changing that law so would hope in 20 years they'll have that more straightened out.



Yeesh. I've been waiting for hear back from Chapman but those numbers are really off-putting


----------



## jakedubb78

First time poster here. I recently accepted my acceptance into Chapman. If you look up more info, it's closer to $50,000 a year. While I'm not too thrilled on shelving out a grand to secure my spot, I get where they're coming from. Every college is a business no matter where you go. I literally had to pay $100 to graduate with my Bachelor's. Bottom line: Chapman is a top 10 film school. I'm just happy I get to go study the field I've loved since I was 15 (screenwriting). It's gonna be pricey, and I already owe for my undergraduate degree, but the outcome is worth it. It's honestly no more expensive than SC or UCLA. Plus, Orange County is cheaper and safer to live in. Hope to see some of you in the Fall! Time to make some movie magic!


----------



## Tugger

jakedubb78 said:


> If you look up more info, it's closer to $50,000 a year.



Could you DM me or let me know how you got that figure? Because $150,000 is a lot closer to the number I'd be okay with paying.


----------



## Cd23

Does anyone possibly know the ballpark # for their cohort in Screenwriting? I just got a deadline extension and don't want to lose my spot if I take too long just in case


----------



## yisiling

Cd23 said:


> Does anyone possibly know the ballpark # for their cohort in Screenwriting? I just got a deadline extension and don't want to lose my spot if I take too long just in case





			https://www.chapman.edu/admission/_files/graduate-international/documents/Estimated_Expenses_International.pdf
		

I hope you can see this. This is the pdf chapman send me. You can see every major how much it cost.


----------



## yisiling

Tugger said:


> Here's the estimated. Looks like for living expenses they are estimating 10,000 per semester. But if your lease is 12 months (which I assume you'd live there year round) then that's 1,600 a month, which would be the cost of a one bedroom. So if you didn't have a job to pay for your rent over the summer months, then that number is pretty fair.
> 
> Not sure if I can pull out $225,000 in student loans. I don't knoooow
> 
> View attachment 1144


The estimate of living 12 months was estimated around 2300/mo. I looked around the housing around Chapman (website of the nearby apartment complex), and that's close to if you decide to rent a studio or a one bedroom. If you can rent with someone and have no problem live a little bit further away, I think you can cut down the cost for living.


----------



## Chris W

Tugger said:


> The other thing with it being 225,000 is the fact that it's around a 7% interest rate. Which if it takes you 20 years then it's accumulating up to around 500,000.


That's a crazy amount of money. 7% is insane too. I'd that really the rates?

That's more than my mortgage. Something needs to be done about student loans in this country. It's way too much.


----------



## BuddernScotch

yisiling said:


> https://www.chapman.edu/admission/_files/graduate-international/documents/Estimated_Expenses_International.pdf
> 
> 
> I hope you can see this. This is the pdf chapman send me. You can see every major how much it cost.


Thanks for sharing. When did you get this? They sent me nothing of the sort :'(


----------



## Tugger

Chris W said:


> That's a crazy amount of money. 7% is insane too. I'd that really the rates?
> 
> That's more than my mortgage. Something needs to be done about student loans in this country. It's way too much.




Yep! Set by the Congress I’m pretty sure too. For grad school loans that’s the current percent rate. 7.7 I’m pretty sure. Way too much indeed.


----------



## yisiling

BuddernScotch said:


> Thanks for sharing. When did you get this? They sent me nothing of the sort :'(


It's in my portal. I am international. I have to send proof of fund before getting my i-20. I assume since chapman is private, the tuition is the same and if it's not the same, international will always pay more anyway.


----------



## BuddernScotch

yisiling said:


> It's in my portal. I am international. I have to send proof of fund before getting my i-20. I assume since chapman is private, the tuition is the same and if it's not the same, international will always pay more anyway.


Yep me too I'm international but I didn't sign into portal because they didn't offer money :'(


----------



## WriterGirl33

Not sure if anyone has noticed but Chapman has posted the available courses for Fall 2019.


----------



## yisiling

WriterGirl33 said:


> Not sure if anyone has noticed but Chapman has posted the available courses for Fall 2019.


oh really? Can you share a link please?


----------



## Tugger

It's in your my chapman, up at the top right you can "search for classes" and then search for graduate classes in film production. Looks like class starts August 26th


----------



## alanray

I read on the Chapman site that Dodge students can't register for classes until they do an academic advising appointment. Does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## kid_a2

alanray said:


> I read on the Chapman site that Dodge students can't register for classes until they do an academic advising appointment. Does anyone know anything about that?



I don't know if that's true or not, but during my interview I was told that we have advisors who help craft/plan our schedules. It was never mentioned whether it was mandatory before registering though, but that makes sense since it would be kind of an overly detailed tidbit for an interview.


----------



## alanray

kid_a2 said:


> I don't know if that's true or not, but during my interview I was told that we have advisors who help craft/plan our schedules. It was never mentioned whether it was mandatory before registering though, but that makes sense since it would be kind of an overly detailed tidbit for an interview.


The course registration page on the Chapman site says "Graduate students admitted to Dodge College programs must complete their program's academic advising appointments to begin course registration." It sounds like we have to but I don't really know when and where yet. Maybe they'll send us something.


----------



## kid_a2

alanray said:


> The course registration page on the Chapman site says "Graduate students admitted to Dodge College programs must complete their program's academic advising appointments to begin course registration." It sounds like we have to but I don't really know when and where yet. Maybe they'll send us something.



Yeah I'm sure you'll receive an email about it at some point. Frankly, at this point I'm just majorly stressed out about whether I'm getting in or not now. I was completely chill about it two weeks ago, but now that it's almost April and it seems so many people have already heard back I'm losing my mind, especially with having to make decisions on other schools.


----------



## alanray

kid_a2 said:


> Yeah I'm sure you'll receive an email about it at some point. Frankly, at this point I'm just majorly stressed out about whether I'm getting in or not now. I was completely chill about it two weeks ago, but now that it's almost April and it seems so many people have already heard back I'm losing my mind, especially with having to make decisions on other schools.


Aw I hear ya! I was feeling the exact same way. I hope you get in! I'm rooting for you. I heard Chapman is supposed to keep sending out acceptances in batches till mid April so you still got time


----------



## kar031

jakedubb78 said:


> First time poster here. I recently accepted my acceptance into Chapman. If you look up more info, it's closer to $50,000 a year. While I'm not too thrilled on shelving out a grand to secure my spot, I get where they're coming from. Every college is a business no matter where you go. I literally had to pay $100 to graduate with my Bachelor's. Bottom line: Chapman is a top 10 film school. I'm just happy I get to go study the field I've loved since I was 15 (screenwriting). It's gonna be pricey, and I already owe for my undergraduate degree, but the outcome is worth it. It's honestly no more expensive than SC or UCLA. Plus, Orange County is cheaper and safer to live in. Hope to see some of you in the Fall! Time to make some movie magic!



Hey! Are you accepting Chapman? I was admitted, but I am currently on the fence. Was not accepted to USC or NYU (my other two schools). Wondering if I should reapply next year, or move forward. Do you think Chapman is competitive / will offer good connections post-grad?


----------



## Tugger

kar031 said:


> Hey! Are you accepting Chapman? I was admitted, but I am currently on the fence. Was not accepted to USC or NYU (my other two schools). Wondering if I should reapply next year, or move forward. Do you think Chapman is competitive / will offer good connections post-grad?



Yeah I'm curious how their screenwriting stacks up. Because I know for cinematography, some of those other schools like USC you don't really get to be in your emphasis until the second year -- which makes me think Chapman is the school to go to. 

Though I would assume with Chapman being as prestigious as it is, it comes down to how much work and the stories you write while you are there. 

I have looked extensively into where some of the alumni are that graduated about 6 years ago... @kar031 let me see if I can find the same about the screenwriters.


----------



## kar031

Tugger said:


> Yeah I'm curious how their screenwriting stacks up. Because I know for cinematography, some of those other schools like USC you don't really get to be in your emphasis until the second year -- which makes me think Chapman is the school to go to.
> 
> Though I would assume with Chapman being as prestigious as it is, it comes down to how much work and the stories you write while you are there.
> 
> I have looked extensively into where some of the alumni are that graduated about 6 years ago... @kar031 let me see if I can find the same about the screenwriters.


 
Thank you so much for your response. That's a great point - at the end of the day it is what you make of it! Would love to see what you find on alumni.


----------



## jakedubb78

kar031 said:


> Hey! Are you accepting Chapman? I was admitted, but I am currently on the fence. Was not accepted to USC or NYU (my other two schools). Wondering if I should reapply next year, or move forward. Do you think Chapman is competitive / will offer good connections post-grad?



Yeah, I'm accepting Chapman. Of course USC and NYU are more established programs, but I also think that has to do with the fact they're much older. Dodge has only been around for about 20 years, so the connections and alumni are far newer.

To me, film school is a means to an end. You can get a degree anywhere, but what somebody does with that degree depends on the individual. No matter where you go to school, hard work triumphs. Getting into the film industry (The Bigs) isn't easy whether your degree is from UCLA, AFI, or NYU. But if you're talented, driven, enthusiast, and easy to collaborate with, I feel you'll get your chance regardless of where your degree came from. 

USC was my dream school, but the more I looked into Chapman, the more it seemed like the right fit for me. From what I've heard, some of their professors actually have degrees from USC. Bottom line: do what feels right for you. There is no "golden ticket" in the industry. Hopefully this helps, and maybe I'll see ya in the Fall! 

Good luck!


----------



## jakedubb78

Also, a Chapman alum was on the 2017 Hit List with his script VESSEL.


----------



## BuddernScotch

kar031 said:


> Thank you so much for your response. That's a great point - at the end of the day it is what you make of it! Would love to see what you find on alumni.


Chapman is VERY well connected with Netflix. A lot of their screenwriting alumn work on Netflix shows or have created some. However, it is farther from Hollywood so it may be a commute to internships.


----------



## Tugger

From what I found, multiple directors seem to write their own script for their thesis. I wonder if MFA scripts can be used by undergrad students, or how all of that works.


----------



## alanray

From what I gathered through asking questions on my Chapman tour, there's not a requirement for Directors to use scripts from the screenwriters like some other schools, but there is very much an environment that encourages collaboration. Screenwriters can put their scripts on a website where any Chapman producing or directing student can log onto and read scripts. If they find a script they want to produce, they can get in contact and work with the screenwriter. So screenwriters definitely can have scripts made into films.


----------



## WriterGirl33

alanray said:


> From what I gathered through asking questions on my Chapman tour, there's not a requirement for Directors to use scripts from the screenwriters like some other schools, but there is very much an environment that encourages collaboration. Screenwriters can put their scripts on a website where any Chapman producing or directing student can log onto and read scripts. If they find a script they want to produce, they can get in contact and work with the screenwriter. So screenwriters definitely can have scripts made into films.



Any idea if non-screenwriting program people can also submit scripts? 

My dilemma is I was admitted to the production program but I also have a real passion for writing. I'm struggling because I'm not sure how accommodating Chapman will be for someone who has two interests given the way the program is run.


----------



## alanray

WriterGirl33 said:


> Any idea if non-screenwriting program people can also submit scripts?
> 
> My dilemma is I was admitted to the production program but I also have a real passion for writing. I'm struggling because I'm not sure how accommodating Chapman will be for someone who has two interests given the way the program is run.


Oh that's an interesting question. Sorry, I don't know how the whole system works well enough to answer that. Hopefully we can find out soon. That's funny because I've been admitted to the writing program but I also have a passion for production. I know Chapman tries to gives it students a well-rounded filmic education in the first year. If your program structure allows electives you can possibly take some screenwriting classes for electives, as well as having the opportunity to audit classes. I know I would like an opportunity to work on sets myself.


----------



## WriterGirl33

alanray said:


> Oh that's an interesting question. Sorry, I don't know how the whole system works well enough to answer that. Hopefully we can find out soon. That's funny because I've been admitted to the writing program but I also have a passion for production. I know Chapman tries to gives it students a well-rounded filmic education in the first year. If your program structure allows electives you can possibly take some screenwriting classes for electives, as well as having the opportunity to audit classes. I know I would like an opportunity to work on sets myself.



It's funny because I was drawn to how Chapman is more of a conservatory but then I started realizing/panicking that it can be constraining for people like me who don't have one set thing they want to do. We'll just have to see!


----------



## yisiling

WriterGirl33 said:


> Any idea if non-screenwriting program people can also submit scripts?
> 
> My dilemma is I was admitted to the production program but I also have a real passion for writing. I'm struggling because I'm not sure how accommodating Chapman will be for someone who has two interests given the way the program is run.


yes I believe so.. you pay a flat tuition and if there is room you can audit any class you want. I think Chapman is a very student orientated school. They like the student tell them if things is not really working and they will make changes the semester after. When I was doing the tour, I believe the tour guide told me that anyone can submit a script even if you are not in that major. But you can definitely talk to one of the currently attending student or email the program and ask them about it.


----------



## alanray

WriterGirl33 said:


> It's funny because I was drawn to how Chapman is more of a conservatory but then I started realizing/panicking that it can be constraining for people like me who don't have one set thing they want to do. We'll just have to see!


That is very true. We'll see! I think there's opportunities if we seek them out


----------



## yisiling

Tugger said:


> It's in your my chapman, up at the top right you can "search for classes" and then search for graduate classes in film production. Looks like class starts August 26th


thank you!


----------



## Chris W

Q& A With Danni (aka IndecisiveElle), Chapman Directing MFA Student
					

Recently I spoke with Danni (aka @IndecisiveElle ) about her experience so far during her first year at Chapman’s Directing program. Long story short she loves it… but it’s A LOT of work.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Rana Attia

So I got into the Screenwriting MFA program but I am wondering if I have questions about it before I can make my decision and I cannot necessarily go to tour who do I reach out to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brothap

Just got my acceptance letter for Cinematography! <3


----------



## Chris W

Be sure to join the Chapman Student group if you are accepted, wait-listed, or attending!





			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-university-students.114/


----------



## brothap

Chris W said:


> Be sure to join the Chapman Student group if you are accepted, wait-listed, or attending!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-university-students.114/



I'm still waiting for the AFI result, should I wait or join in advance?


----------



## Chris W

brothap said:


> I'm still waiting for the AFI result, should I wait or join in advance?


That's completely up to you. There are no rules unless they are put in place by the Group Owner. The Student Groups are kind of like their own private space within the site and the Group Owners are the kings (or queens).  I try to leave them alone and let them run things the way they want to.


----------



## brothap

Chris W said:


> That's completely up to you. There are no rules unless they are put in place by the Group Owner. The Student Groups are kind of like their own domain and the Group Owners are the kings (or queens).  I try to leave them alone and run things the way they want to.


Thanks! I'm only waiting on AFI to see if they offer me some kind of scholarship.. cuz I will have to get loans for either school


----------



## brothap

Just got an email from AFI, I'm going to Chapman and I'm truly ecstatic! \o/


----------



## IndecisiveElle

kid_a2 said:


> That seems crazy high.
> 
> Viewing some of their numbers, they estimate $2,400/mo for room and board. I looked at apartments out of curiosity around the Chapman area and know there are some decent looking places far cheaper than that.
> 
> Maybe they go with a high estimate to be on the safe side?



FWIW no one I know pays anywhere near that for their room and board. I live alone and I pay roughly $2,000 month for rent and utilities and other necessities. You can get by on a lot less than their cost of living estimate. Do your own research on that front before you make any rash decisions. Anaheim and OC are a lot less expensive than LA too if that's your other option. You'll spend in 3 years at Chapman what you would spend in 2 years at AFI for example.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

Cd23 said:


> Does anyone possibly know the ballpark # for their cohort in Screenwriting? I just got a deadline extension and don't want to lose my spot if I take too long just in case


18 admitted for screenwriting, directing, producing, cine, and editing,
approximately 7 for sound design and production design.

Don't let the #6 ranking fool you. it's highly competitive to get in.


----------



## jakedubb78

IndecisiveElle said:


> 18 admitted for screenwriting, directing, producing, cine, and editing,
> approximately 7 for sound design and production design.
> 
> Don't let the #6 ranking fool you. it's highly competitive to get in.



I have no idea why people believe Chapman isn't a great and competitive program. Some seem to forget that USC's film program has been around since the late 1920s, UCLA the late 1940s, and AFI 1960s, while Dodge has literally only been around since only 1996. That's like running a 20k marathon and all the other runners had a 12 mile head start. They're up and coming but carving out a nice niche in the industry for such a young program.


----------



## yisiling

jakedubb78 said:


> I have no idea why people believe Chapman isn't a great and competitive program. Some seem to forget that USC's film program has been around since the late 1920s, UCLA the late 1940s, and AFI 1960s, while Dodge has literally only been around since only 1996. That's like running a 20k marathon and all the other runners had a 12 mile head start. They're up and coming but carving out a nice niche in the industry for such a young program.


That's actually one of the reason why I like about Chapman! They are relatively new and still opt to change if thing doesn't work out. USC, UCLA and AFI have their rules established long time ago, so the student has to adapt to the school instead of the other way around.


----------



## chipscat

Heyy just got an offer from Chapman for Directimg， so excited. Anyone knows any detail how their Directing program？very curious，thanks！


----------



## Chris W

chipscat said:


> Heyy just got an offer from Chapman for Directimg， so excited. Anyone knows any detail how their Directing program？very curious，thanks！











						Q& A With Danni (aka IndecisiveElle), Chapman Directing MFA Student
					

Recently I spoke with Danni (aka @IndecisiveElle ) about her experience so far during her first year at Chapman’s Directing program. Long story short she loves it… but it’s A LOT of work.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Just did a profile on @IndecisiveElle who is in the directing program at Chapman.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

chipscat said:


> Heyy just got an offer from Chapman for Directimg， so excited. Anyone knows any detail how their Directing program？very curious，thanks！


congrats! In addition to the profile that @Chris W  mentioned, I have an AMA on the program. It's one of the most competitive programs to be admitted to - only 18 directors each year (that's less than AFI!) - and I couldn't be happier with my decision to attend. If you're looking for a supportive, collaborative, non-toxic competitive, grad experience, definitely come to Chapman.


----------



## Tugger

If you're accepted, they sent out an email to your Chapman email acct of the facebook group for incoming students.

Curious as to where people are living/roommates/etc. Currently been really debating how much to spend on rent if I want to live alone.


----------



## alanray

I can't even join the FB group for some reason lol


----------



## yisiling

alanray said:


> I can't even join the FB group for some reason lol


I can't either!! I thought there was something wrong on my end.


----------



## Tugger

@alanray @yisiling  - What I did was added my chapman email to my Facebook profile. Cancelled my join request, and then tried to join again. Then they were able to accept me. Try that!


----------



## yisiling

Tugger said:


> @alanray @yisiling  - What I did was added my chapman email to my Facebook profile. Cancelled my join request, and then tried to join again. Then they were able to accept me. Try that!


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## brothap

yisiling said:


> I can't either!! I thought there was something wrong on my end.


me neither, I haven't paid the deposit yet tho


----------



## yisiling

Tugger said:


> @alanray @yisiling  - What I did was added my chapman email to my Facebook profile. Cancelled my join request, and then tried to join again. Then they were able to accept me. Try that!


it worked! thanks for the tip!


----------



## alanray

Tugger said:


> @alanray @yisiling  - What I did was added my chapman email to my Facebook profile. Cancelled my join request, and then tried to join again. Then they were able to accept me. Try that!


Okay will try! Thanks!


----------



## GHY

alanray said:


> I can't even join the FB group for some reason lol


me too！they send email but I can not confirm，always something wrong with the website


----------



## GHY

Tugger said:


> @alanray @yisiling  - What I did was added my chapman email to my Facebook profile. Cancelled my join request, and then tried to join again. Then they were able to accept me. Try that!


that worked！ thanks！


----------



## brothap

Are there any international students who plan to pay the enrollment deposit by Flywire? I'm waiting for their response to know if it is possible, I can't pay with a credit card.. the conversion currency and taxes would be crazy.


----------



## sam502

Hello! Long-time follower and first-time poster, here. I will be attending Chapman in the fall for the screenwriting MFA program and will be in need of a place to live. If anyone has any suggestions/advice on finding a place, or are in the same boat as me, please let me know!


----------



## Chris W

sam502 said:


> Hello! Long-time follower and first-time poster, here. I will be attending Chapman in the fall for the screenwriting MFA program and will be in need of a place to live. If anyone has any suggestions/advice on finding a place, or are in the same boat as me, please let me know!


The Chapman Student Group is a good place to get details on housing. 



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-university-students.114/


----------



## Tugger

sam502 said:


> Hello! Long-time follower and first-time poster, here. I will be attending Chapman in the fall for the screenwriting MFA program and will be in need of a place to live. If anyone has any suggestions/advice on finding a place, or are in the same boat as me, please let me know!



In the same boat as you. Trying to figure out if I want to live alone or a roommate... Or if I want to be in Orange or nearby. Tough choice!


----------



## chipscat

IndecisiveElle said:


> congrats! In addition to the profile that @Chris W  mentioned, I have an AMA on the program. It's one of the most competitive programs to be admitted to - only 18 directors each year (that's less than AFI!) - and I couldn't be happier with my decision to attend. If you're looking for a supportive, collaborative, non-toxic competitive, grad experience, definitely come to Chapman.


Thank you！！！So happy to hear this


----------



## ElleGee

Anyone have any idea about when Chapman might send out financial aid packages?


----------



## Tugger

ElleGee said:


> Anyone have any idea about when Chapman might send out financial aid packages?



Mine is currently available on my.chapman. But I think it takes a week or two after you submit your fafsa.


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> Mine is currently available on my.chapman. But I think it takes a week or two after you submit your fafsa.



Hmmm. When did you get your admissions decision? I submitted my fafsa a long time ago lol.


----------



## Tugger

March 14... I think the financial aid came available a week or two after. On my.chapman it shows me the financial aid I can receive


----------



## kid_a2

ElleGee said:


> Hmmm. When did you get your admissions decision? I submitted my fafsa a long time ago lol.



I was accepted April 5th, and in my Chapman account it just says "Inquiry access denied" under the Aid Year Description.

My FAFSA was also submitted a long time ago–around when the application itself was due.


----------



## ElleGee

kid_a2 said:


> I was accepted April 5th, and in my Chapman account it just says "Inquiry access denied" under the Aid Year Description.
> 
> My FAFSA was also submitted a long time ago–around when the application itself was due.



Ok i feel better lol. This is what mine says, too. I guess it’s probably just not available yet?


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> March 14... I think the financial aid came available a week or two after. On my.chapman it shows me the financial aid I can receive


 Ah ok. Got it. I was admitted 4/5 so mine probably just isn’t ready yet. I was just curious lol. Thanks!


----------



## kid_a2

ElleGee said:


> Ok i feel better lol. This is what mine says, too. I guess it’s probably just not available yet?



Yeah I imagine so.

I do feel like it's a little skeevy of them to send you the acceptance letter, ask for a $1,000 deposit, but not give you any financial aid information right away.


----------



## ElleGee

kid_a2 said:


> Yeah I imagine so.
> 
> I do feel like it's a little skeevy of them to send you the acceptance letter, ask for a $1,000 deposit, but not give you any financial aid information right away.



Agree! I kind of feel like I’m in limbo lol.


----------



## Tugger

kid_a2 said:


> Yeah I imagine so.
> 
> I do feel like it's a little skeevy of them to send you the acceptance letter, ask for a $1,000 deposit, but not give you any financial aid information right away.



Well you would have found out 2 days after the acceptance if you got any awards... otherwise, from my understanding, they'll recommend you taking out 70,000 a year.

Edit: Though I guess it could be possible you would be denied financial aid from the gov.'t? Not sure about that one...


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> Well you would have found out 2 days after the acceptance if you got any awards... otherwise, from my understanding, they'll recommend you taking out 70,000 a year.
> 
> Edit: Though I guess it could be possible you would be denied financial aid from the gov.'t? Not sure about that one...



Yeah, I’m on a waitlist for awards. They told me yesterday. ?


----------



## Tugger

ElleGee said:


> Yeah, I’m on a waitlist for awards. They told me yesterday. ?



Dang that's frustrating. That would feel like limbo.


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> Dang that's frustrating. That would feel like limbo.



That’s exactly what it feels like lol. I’ve already come to terms with the loans. But having a scholarship or fellowship to offset that some would be great lol.


----------



## kid_a2

Tugger said:


> Well you would have found out 2 days after the acceptance if you got any awards... otherwise, from my understanding, they'll recommend you taking out 70,000 a year.
> 
> Edit: Though I guess it could be possible you would be denied financial aid from the gov.'t? Not sure about that one...



Basically the entire United States higher education system is built on a shaky foundation of loans and financial aid, that's how we've created this "bubble" that continues to grow, so I doubt the government would deny a combination of aid/loans


----------



## Tugger

kid_a2 said:


> Basically the entire United States higher education system is built on a shaky foundation of loans and financial aid, that's how we've created this "bubble" that continues to grow, so I doubt the government would deny a combination of aid/loans



Eventually as college gets more expensive and more defaulted loans... that bubble will pop. ?


----------



## kid_a2

Tugger said:


> Eventually as college gets more expensive and more defaulted loans... that bubble will pop. ?



Let's hope it does so true action is spurred to fix it. It's so jacked up in its current state.


----------



## Tugger

@kid_a2  are you on the facebook group yet? I assume not because they have a poll of what emphasis everyone is in and I'm the only cinematography one and there's none yet in the directing.


----------



## kid_a2

Tugger said:


> @kid_a2  are you on the facebook group yet? I assume not because they have a poll of what emphasis everyone is in and I'm the only cinematography one and there's none yet in the directing.



No, I have read about its existence here but it seemed people were having trouble accessing it. I never received any sort of email/notification that the others have gotten with the invitation either. ?


----------



## ElleGee

kid_a2 said:


> No, I have read about its existence here but it seemed people were having trouble accessing it. I never received any sort of email/notification that the others have gotten with the invitation either. ?



I was curious about it too. Hadn’t received anything about it either.


----------



## Tugger

kid_a2 said:


> No, I have read about its existence here but it seemed people were having trouble accessing it. I never received any sort of email/notification that the others have gotten with the invitation either. ?



Yeah it was a HASSLE to get into. There's only 19 in there currently and about 5 are admission/current students. Be nice if it was easier to join...


----------



## kid_a2

Tugger said:


> Yeah it was a HASSLE to get into. There's only 19 in there currently and about 5 are admission/current students. Be nice if it was easier to join...



Seems like it would almost be easier to make our own private group lol


----------



## Tugger

kid_a2 said:


> Seems like it would almost be easier to make our own private group lol



That's not a bad idea lol.


----------



## alanray

Tugger said:


> Yeah it was a HASSLE to get into. There's only 19 in there currently and about 5 are admission/current students. Be nice if it was easier to join...


Yeah I've tried everything and still haven't been able to join it :/ I don't need it for housing but it would still be nice to be in it lol


----------



## Tugger

@alanray @kid_a2 @ElleGee should I make a group on facebook?


----------



## alanray

Tugger said:


> @alanray @kid_a2 @ElleGee should I make a group on facebook?


Yo that would be dope.


----------



## Tugger

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1972712343037603?ref=share


----------



## ElleGee

alanray said:


> Yo that would be dope.


Yeah!!


----------



## Tugger

Made the group! Anyone else that wants to join that's attending feel free to do so. @ElleGee @alanray @kid_a2 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1972712343037603?ref=share


----------



## Chris W

Tugger said:


> Made the group! Anyone else that wants to join that's attending feel free to do so. @ElleGee @alanray @kid_a2
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1972712343037603?ref=share


Don't forget about the private Chapman group on this site too!



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-university-students.114/
		


I'd love to have a more active community on the site when it's not application season as well.


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1972712343037603?ref=share


I just requested to join!


----------



## ZZZYX

Hi all! I am wondering if anyone is still waiting for notification from Chapman. I've applied for the Cinematography program but I've heard anything back yet. No offer, no rejection. I am wondering if Chapman is still sending out offer.


----------



## brothap

I just paid 3,950 reais.. the equivalent for $1,000 - They haven't replied my emails concerning how international students can pay... the only loan company I've found that does not require an American cosigner hasn't replied me yet. I need a lot of documents for the visa, and I'm terrified I might not get them


----------



## Tugger

Yeah I just checked their handbook for new students and it didnt say much there either  

Graduate Student Checklist


----------



## appleworker

ZZZYX said:


> Hi all! I am wondering if anyone is still waiting for notification from Chapman. I've applied for the Cinematography program but I've heard anything back yet. No offer, no rejection. I am wondering if Chapman is still sending out offer.


I'm waiting for directing decision too. I think they maybe send emails in the end of April, admission or rejection.


----------



## ZZZYX

appleworker said:


> I'm waiting for directing decision too. I think they maybe send emails in the end of April, admission or rejection.


Hope we can hear something back soon. Good luck!


----------



## IndecisiveElle

brothap said:


> I just paid 3,950 reais.. the equivalent for $1,000 - They haven't replied my emails concerning how international students can pay... the only loan company I've found that does not require an American cosigner hasn't replied me yet. I need a lot of documents for the visa, and I'm terrified I might not get them




Who are you communicating with at Chapman? You might be contacting the wrong department. I'd call (or email if time difference doesn't work) the DODGE admissions office - main campus cannot answer some questions and sometimes Dodge cannot answer some questions when it comes to finances (this is typical of all schools, departmentalization/specialization) -  and ask whom you should speak to about international loans.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

appleworker said:


> I'm waiting for directing decision too. I think they maybe send emails in the end of April, admission or rejection.


I had friends not get admitted till end of April early May. If you haven't gotten rejected, you aren't rejected. If you want an update, there's no harm in reaching out and asking the Dodge graduate admission office for one.


----------



## appleworker

IndecisiveElle said:


> I had friends not get admitted till end of April early May. If you haven't gotten rejected, you aren't rejected. If you want an update, there's no harm in reaching out and asking the Dodge graduate admission office for one.


Thanks! I have sent an inquiry email.


----------



## kid_a2

Anyone know if the program prefers Mac or PC machines for their workflows?


----------



## yisiling

kid_a2 said:


> Anyone know if the program prefers Mac or PC machines for their workflows?


pc


----------



## Chris W

FYI we're organizing a June Meetup in the LA FilmSchool.org group:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/


----------



## IndecisiveElle

kid_a2 said:


> Anyone know if the program prefers Mac or PC machines for their workflows?


We have PC on campus.


----------



## ElleGee

Chris W said:


> FYI we're organizing a June Meetup in the LA FilmSchool.org group:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/



I tried to open but couldn’t


----------



## Chris W

ElleGee said:


> I tried to open but couldn’t


You need to join the la filmschool.org group to see it.



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/


----------



## ElleGee

Chris W said:


> You need to join the la filmschool.org group to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/los-angeles-area-filmschool-org-ers.128/



The link to the group doesn’t work for me


----------



## Chris W

ElleGee said:


> The link to the group doesn’t work for me


Strange. Can you screenshot what you see? Others are able to request membership. I've been approving all week.

There should be a request membership button.


----------



## ElleGee

Chris W said:


> Strange. Can you screenshot what you see? Others are able to request membership. I've been approving all week.
> 
> There should be a request membership button.


----------



## Chris W

Strange. I just approved two more. Do you see a join button on this page:



			Los Angeles Area FilmSchool.org-ers
		


I can easily invite you to join if that doesn't work but this is the second group that you've had problems joining so I'm trying to troubleshoot the issue so you won't have it again.


----------



## ElleGee

Chris W said:


> Strange. I just approved two more. Do you see a join button on this page:
> 
> 
> 
> Los Angeles Area FilmSchool.org-ers
> 
> 
> 
> I can easily invite you to join if that doesn't work but this is the second group that you've had problems joining so I'm trying to troubleshoot the issue so you went have it again.



Yep! I requested


----------



## Chris W

ElleGee said:


> Yep! I requested


Yay it worked!


----------



## irickardow101

Has anyone got any information about scholarships or anything like that?


----------



## ElleGee

irickardow101 said:


> Has anyone got any information about scholarships or anything like that?



My financial aid package was available on My Chapman this afternoon, if that helps.


----------



## Operator

Yea, I still haven't gotten notified. Probably gonna have to defer again if I even decide to go. Had a great job offer here in Vegas that would have allowed me to save up for year, but they cancelled the position. -_-


----------



## Operator

Still no notification...maybe they forgot about me lol


----------



## ElleGee

Operator said:


> Still no notification...maybe they forgot about me lol



Even though you deferred you had to apply again?


----------



## Swagner

appleworker said:


> Thanks! I have sent an inquiry email.



Did you hear anything back yet? I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## appleworker

Swagner said:


> Did you hear anything back yet? I haven't heard anything either.


They just said all decisions should be out by the end of May.


----------



## Operator

ElleGee said:


> Even though you deferred you had to apply again?


I deferred, but couldn't pay the last half of the deposit, so I had to reapply.


----------



## ZZZYX

Swagner said:


> Did you hear anything back yet? I haven't heard anything either.


I emailed the film school to ask the process, and they said we should be able to receive the notification on May 1st. I haven't heard anything back yet, too. And Chapman is my last hope. Good luck!


----------



## WriterGirl33

Did anyone else get a registration email yesterday?


----------



## brothap

WriterGirl33 said:


> Did anyone else get a registration email yesterday?


yep I did, I'm still looking for ways to pay my studies tho :/


----------



## ElleGee

WriterGirl33 said:


> Did anyone else get a registration email yesterday?



I did!


----------



## Operator

Annnnnnnd denied


----------



## WriterGirl33

ElleGee said:


> I did!



Do you think when we register we’re going to have to pay the tuition the same day?


----------



## yisiling

WriterGirl33 said:


> Do you think when we register we’re going to have to pay the tuition the same day?



I don't think so. But I also don't know the deadline for paying tuition.


----------



## WriterGirl33

I found this on the Chapman webstie for tuition deadlines.


----------



## yisiling

WriterGirl33 said:


> I found this on the Chapman webstie for tuition deadlines.
> View attachment 1252



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## ElleGee

WriterGirl33 said:


> Do you think when we register we’re going to have to pay the tuition the same day?



I doubt it. Especially if you’re on financial aid. But usually schools know that financial aid isn’t disbursed right away so I’m sure they take that into account. I’d be surprised if they didn’t.


----------



## jakedubb78

Post edited. I figured it out.


----------



## ElleGee

So we do, in fact, register ourselves? I emailed Dodge about this because I was confused as well.


----------



## WriterGirl33

ElleGee said:


> So we do, in fact, register ourselves? I emailed Dodge about this because I was confused as well.


It depends on the program. Some of the programs enroll for you after you’ve enrolled in the primary class.


----------



## jakedubb78

ElleGee said:


> So we do, in fact, register ourselves? I emailed Dodge about this because I was confused as well.



Apparently you register for SW557 yourself and then the college enrolls you into the rest of the courses for Fall 2019. We'll know our actual schedule before orientation.


----------



## jakedubb78

jakedubb78 said:


> Apparently you register for SW557 yourself and then the college enrolls you into the rest of the courses for Fall 2019. We'll know our actual schedule before orientation.



Also, there is a link to the student portal in the registration email from a few days ago. In the portal, you'll find all the instructions for how to register for each program. Since mine is Screenwriting, the instructions told me to register for SW557 and the college would enroll me in the rest. Hope that helps!


----------



## ElleGee

jakedubb78 said:


> Also, there is a link to the student portal in the registration email from a few days ago. In the portal, you'll find all the instructions for how to register for each program. Since mine is Screenwriting, the instructions told me to register for SW557 and the college would enroll me in the rest. Hope that helps!



Yeah, I got that. I’m in a different program (TV Writing & Producing) and my letter said “you should register for these courses” but then I also saw something about meeting with a program advisor first. So i just wasn’t sure. I was able to register for all the classes on my list, though. So I guess I did it right lol.


----------



## houwriteston

Do we have a housing thread going? And does anyone know what Orange is like?


----------



## alanray

houwriteston said:


> Do we have a housing thread going? And does anyone know what Orange is like?


Orange is a really nice town. Pretty safe place, lots of pretty areas and good restaurants. Basically anywhere in California is pricy compared to most other states but Orange area will be a lot cheaper and nicer than say LA. Lots of freeways out here to get wherever you need to go easy, but traffic is super ass.


----------



## Laika

Hey guys, I'm admitted in the 2019 directing MFA program and I'm here to discuss with you about one thing really important to me. Honestly, I have a strong preference to indie films or art films and I'm quite sure that's what I want to focus on in the future. I've heard Chapman has the best equipment and countless chances to improve its students practical experiences. But I'm a little bit worried about the teaching style is so commercial that I cannot adapt to it. What do you think? Is here anyone having the same concern with me?


----------



## kid_a2

Laika said:


> Hey guys, I'm admitted in the 2019 directing MFA program and I'm here to discuss with you about one thing really important to me. Honestly, I have a strong preference to indie films or art films and I'm quite sure that's what I want to focus on in the future. I've heard Chapman has the best equipment and countless chances to improve its students practical experiences. But I'm a little bit worried about the teaching style is so commercial that I cannot adapt to it. What do you think? Is here anyone having the same concern with me?



This viewpoint may not be shared amongst others here, but for me storytelling is storytelling, whether you're working with a $100m budget or a $10k budget. If you can't nail the story you're trying to tell then it doesn't matter whether you think your film is artsy or commercial.

I think the designation of films being considered "indie" or "art" is disingenuous to filmmaking. The terms are generally applied to films giving the implication it's superior somehow. The reality is that it comes down to how it's financed and that's it.

There are plenty of completely terrible movies that would be considered indie or artsy films, just as there are plenty of big-budget films that simultaneously make money and are considered artistic achievements i.e. *Dunkirk*.

I'd recommend not limiting yourself by worrying about what are ultimately meaningless labels on storytelling/filmmaking.


----------



## Laika

kid_a2 said:


> This viewpoint may not be shared amongst others here, but for me storytelling is storytelling, whether you're working with a $100m budget or a $10k budget. If you can't nail the story you're trying to tell then it doesn't matter whether you think your film is artsy or commercial.
> 
> I think the designation of films being considered "indie" or "art" is disingenuous to filmmaking. The terms are generally applied to films giving the implication it's superior somehow. The reality is that it comes down to how it's financed and that's it.
> 
> There are plenty of completely terrible movies that would be considered indie or artsy films, just as there are plenty of big-budget films that simultaneously make money and are considered artistic achievements i.e. *Dunkirk*.
> 
> I'd recommend not limiting yourself by worrying about what are ultimately meaningless labels on storytelling/filmmaking.



Thanks for your suggestion! It's very insightful. I totally agree with the idea that the story itself is always the most important thing and there're plenty of brilliant works like Dunkirk can make a balance between box office and personal style. But to me, how to narrate is almost as important as what to narrate. In my own view, a film is such a complex art form, including literature, visual art, audio art and so on; and to some degree, many films actually tell the "same" story. (Sry I'm not sure if I make myself clear.) For this reason, how to tell a story in somebody's own way is also crucial. And what I'm exactly wondering is that would we be taught how to tell a good story in our own way or just about those models which are already tested by the audience and the film market?
I'm quite sure that Dodge is one of the most brilliant film school. Just wondering if I can make a fit for this program.
Thank you for your recommendation again. : )


----------



## Tugger

Laika said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! It's very insightful. I totally agree with the idea that the story itself is always the most important thing and there're plenty of brilliant works like Dunkirk can make a balance between box office and personal style. But to me, how to narrate is almost as important as what to narrate. In my own view, a film is such a complex art form, including literature, visual art, audio art and so on; and to some degree, many films actually tell the "same" story. (Sry I'm not sure if I make myself clear.) For this reason, how to tell a story in somebody's own way is also crucial. And what I'm exactly wondering is that would we be taught how to tell a good story in our own way or just about those models which are already tested by the audience and the film market?
> I'm quite sure that Dodge is one of the most brilliant film school. Just wondering if I can make a fit for this program.
> Thank you for your recommendation again. : )



I'm not so sure on how the professors would feel about the indie story, but I think the main thing I would think is if you can find a crew that can also help your vision. But I would maybe email them and ask if there are any restrictions on what stories you tell.


----------



## Tugger

In other news... I found if I spend around 900 in rent, and was able to work part time the total cost of attendance is 150,000... Still trying to decide if that's worth it.


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> In other news... I found if I spend around 900 in rent, and was able to work part time the total cost of attendance is 150,000... Still trying to decide if that's worth it.



Yeah. Sounds about right lol. What are you leaning towards?


----------



## Tugger

ElleGee said:


> Yeah. Sounds about right lol. What are you leaning towards?



I'm not sure... lol. I posted to Reddit a while back to see what their advice would be to go into that much debt. Some said their art teachers said "never go to art school unless they are paying your tuition" -- Also thought about deferring and then applying to more next year as I really only applied to 2 this year. I've been in limbo of trying to figure it out for the past 2 months lol


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> I'm not sure... lol. I posted to Reddit a while back to see what their advice would be to go into that much debt. Some said their art teachers said "never go to art school unless they are paying your tuition" -- Also thought about deferring and then applying to more next year as I really only applied to 2 this year. I've been in limbo of trying to figure it out for the past 2 months lol



The debt aspect is certainly a lot to consider. If you’re on the fence deferral sounds like a good option. It could buy you time and you’d still have a spot next year?


----------



## houwriteston

not to distract from the ongoing threads about tugger and laika, but I was wondering who on here will be in screenwriting next fall?


----------



## alanray

houwriteston said:


> not to distract from the ongoing threads about tugger and laika, but I was wondering who on here will be in screenwriting next fall?


Me over here lol


----------



## jakedubb78

houwriteston said:


> not to distract from the ongoing threads about tugger and laika, but I was wondering who on here will be in screenwriting next fall?



Right here!


----------



## KaturdayNighFever

houwriteston said:


> not to distract from the ongoing threads about tugger and laika, but I was wondering who on here will be in screenwriting next fall?


I will be


----------



## Laika

Tugger said:


> I'm not so sure on how the professors would feel about the indie story, but I think the main thing I would think is if you can find a crew that can also help your vision. But I would maybe email them and ask if there are any restrictions on what stories you tell.


Actually I sent an e-mail to a professor of Dodge several days ago and soon got the reply. To be more accurate, here I quote his very words: *At Dodge our goal is to teach you the language of film and how to render your vision by telling stories using images.  No professor at Dodge will ever tell you what to put in your film or what to take out.  That is always your decision.  We only give you the skills you need to render your vision using images and dialogue.  We are not in any way commercially inclined.*
And he also copied some Dodge students who are female Mandarin speakers and let me feel free to communicate with them. It's very considerate.


----------



## Tugger

Everyone who is attending, how ya feeling? 3 months to go.


----------



## houwriteston

very excited


----------



## alanray

My body is ready


----------



## ElleGee

I’m anxious lol


----------



## brothap

I received a fellowship this week, but I'm still looking for ways to fund my first year, I did find a company that does loans for international students that don't have an American cosigner.. but I would only be able "use" it for the second and third year(MPOWER). does anyone here know any other company? I've been searching everywhere with no success so far :/


----------



## Isabehl

Does anybody know the average amount Chapman tends to award for their scholarships or fellowships?


----------



## Tugger

Isabehl said:


> Does anybody know the average amount Chapman tends to award for their scholarships or fellowships?



Pretty sure one of the emails I got said 5-15 thousand a year on average.


----------



## Isabehl

Tugger said:


> Pretty sure one of the emails I got said 5-15 thousand a year on average.


Thank you!


----------



## Tugger

Did everyone find a living situation?


----------



## ElleGee

Tugger said:


> Did everyone find a living situation?



I did. I used the school’s off campus listing site and found a lady who had a room for rent.


----------



## jakedubb78

Tugger said:


> Did everyone find a living situation?



Not yet. I'm going down to look at places at the end of the month.


----------



## Tugger

I just got approved for an apartment. Will be there beginning of August. Looking forward to seeing you all orientation week!


----------



## Chris W

New Chapman AMA:






						Rising 2nd Year MFA Film/TV Producing Student at Chapman University! - AMA
					

Hey guys. Feel me to AMA. I'll try and respond to the posts as I can!



					www.filmschool.org


----------

